# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake equipoise FORT DODGE

## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

hi think that everybody already knows this one but it goes this one is fake and its very bad...nothing but some oil and an litle test.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Why do you say its fake? Even though its 50mg/ml, Fort Dodge probably makes some of the best EQ available. How about a lab report to confirm your opinion..

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Check the protection stamp and the colour of the oil also the bottle shape and see if you can see it.thoes are from one friend of mine and but i dont need to know that toes are from hem to know that its fake.take care

----------


## ajfina

hes probably right look the one i'm taking right now label are rounded corner and the flip off is red that one is dark red
would like to see the batch number of that one

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

So the color of the oil means its fake? That is complete nonsense! And I dont see a protection stamp either. I would like to know how you know there is just oil and test in there. Cuz your buddy says so? Lets see a lab report and the batch number..

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

yo got that right bro i will try to post that for you :Wink:

----------


## ajfina

THAT one on the black market is a bit more expensive than ganabol from colombia, around 80 to 100 buck bro , I think is a good money for faker bastards

----------


## ajfina

also is that one comes with the descripcion paper inside? u know the bla bla bla instructions

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

you have bigger risck to get fake on the forte doge equipoise then the ganabol from gengar...anyway i prefer the ganabol from genefar between the originals.here we can get that copie form forte doge very chip sow ship that you wont belive it..about the ganabol we cant get it at all...or not everybody...

----------


## ajfina

well here ganabol is cheaper than eq from fort dodge ,and people like better fort dodge also ( NOT SURE WHY) other thing is that u have a lot less risk on getting a fake ganabol , i don't think they make a fake ganabol ,at least i haven't seen one yet
i'm doing it right now and is working for me well (fort dodge)

----------


## bone crusher

my buddies doin it and he got some good lean gains

----------


## ajfina

> my buddies doin it and he got some good lean gains


exact same one at the top of this page?

----------


## smokethedays

it's good

----------


## Capricorn

Hey Guys

I got a hold of Equipoise from Thailand.....has got the name British Dragon on it.....according ot the label it is 2oomg/ml....it is a 10ml vial.....is this junk?....unfortunately no pics at this time....I got it from a friend of mine....he says it worked good....but it might be the test he ran with it..does anyone know something about this brand from thailand...have not used it yet...did do some research here on the site....could not find anything...

Thanks

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

XWhiteDenali my friend didnt told me nothing..but my friens knows a guy thyt i also know that have´s a lab...and guess what he his making copies of steroids guess agian..tahts one of hes copies...got it??i can make an picture if you want...and yes the colour of the oil means a lot.

----------


## Jack87

At only 50mg/ml I would never use that Fort Dodge shit anyway...  :Smilie:

----------


## stayinstacked

I would say smell it, because EQ has a distinct odor, kind of like tren has, but at 50mg/ml it may be hard to smell it.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> I would say smell it, because EQ has a distinct odor, kind of like tren has, but at 50mg/ml it may be hard to smell it.


The smell test? That is a new one..haha! Where do you guys come up with this stuff?

----------


## smokethedays

> At only 50mg/ml I would never use that Fort Dodge shit anyway...


why not?!!! i tried before at 300 mg/week and got real good results :Hmmmm:

----------


## ajfina

is really good for mixing  :Smilie:  like im doing it right now ,mixing it with trinabol 150 to avoid trinabol pain ,fortdodge make it painless  :Smilie:  viva fortdodge  :AaGreen22:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I like 200mg/1ml EQ only

----------


## Jack87

Because last time I used EQ I ran it at 600mg per week, so that would be
12 ml's per week just to use that brand of EQ...  :Wink:  I stick myself enuf on
a cycle already, so I wouldn't even use that stuff if it fell out of the sky
into my hands and was free...

It's a great brand of EQ just not dosed high enuf IMO, then it was made
for use only in animals and they don't need that high a dose, hence the
50mg/ml dose strength...  :Smilie: 




> why not?!!! i tried before at 300 mg/week and got real good results

----------


## powerbodybuilder

600mg is a nice effective dose for me  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

> is really good for mixing  like im doing it right now ,mixing it with trinabol 150 to avoid trinabol pain ,fortdodge make it painless  viva fortdodge


I though you would choose QV's Boldenona to do that job? J/K bro! I used
BD's mastabol to solve that prob.

----------


## ajfina

EQ make it totally painless dude  :Smilie:  
I noticed something new this week mostky yesterday and today , high levels of estrogens , i never ****ing had that problem , wondering if is the 4x a week trinabol or the 150mg EOD of prop im using? i used trenb acet b4 with no problem 
the only i have on hands right now is proviron

----------


## powerbodybuilder

OK Bro that is enough, all the bros are long time members and all help with fake pics and posting real pics. No name calling here.

----------


## Seajackal

Ok MMM, thanks for the headsup you gave in your thread but I think this
forum area is no good for fightings but sharing solid infos about what is real
and what is bunk to help bros out to avoid shoting screwedup shit in them.
Sorry for the Kevin thing but I couldn't say "ok, keep the fight on!" instead
of saying that. Peace.

----------


## ajfina

> Ok MMM, thanks for the headsup you gave in your thread but I think this
> forum area is no good for fightings but sharing solid infos about what is real
> and what is bunk to help bros out to avoid shoting screwedup shit in them.
> Sorry for the Kevin thing but I couldn't say "ok, keep the fight on!" instead
> of saying that. Peace.


true true 
sorry if i sayd something bad to anybody is the trenb that makes me craaazy  :Evil2: 

check ur pm sea

----------


## juicy_brucy

hey guys...
Stop fighting now.
Do not loose track as to why we are here men.
We can agree to disagree.

Let's move on, shall we?

P.S. A.J., what you said wasn't bad in my books. HAHAHAHAHA! L.O.L.
And X-white, you still da man, my juicy bros!

----------


## Tyree33

Capricorn; BD is quality stuff, in my opinion probably one of the best supplier's out there. I just finished a run including BD EQ. You can check out their website to check your goods out. I think it's www.britishdragon.com, if not do a google search for it. What color are your tops because they recently changed from green to blu?

----------


## ajfina

BD wow i never heard of that  :LOL:

----------


## MichaelCC

> BD wow i never heard of that


me too - What is BD ? Maybe it's another UGL  :Smilie:  hahahah

----------


## ajfina

> me too - What is BD ? Maybe it's another UGL  hahahah


come on michael let's stop being a dick bro, seriously man whats BD  :LOL:

----------


## MichaelCC

> come on michael let's stop being a dick bro, seriously man whats BD


Really, I don't know it - maybe someone can help us  :Smilie:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

BD = British Dragon  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

> BD = British Dragon


yes yes yes now i know what it is ,thank u thank u  :AaGreen22:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Lol  :Smilie:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Hey Ajfina, are you sure your not taking some funny substances instead of AS  :Smilie:

----------


## juicy_brucy

mbhahahahahahahaha! Aj? are you hiding something from us?

----------


## Seajackal

I think it is the trinabol he's taking so high dose! You're funny though
my bro AJ!  :Smilie:

----------


## MichaelCC

> yes yes yes now i know what it is ,thank u thank u


"ajfina" - thanx God, "PowerBB" helped us. Now we can die like educated guys, and not like imbeciles. 
"PowerBB" - God bless you  :AaGreen22:  - you saved us both.

----------


## ajfina

> "ajfina" - thanx God, "PowerBB" helped us. Now we can die like educated guys, and not like imbeciles. 
> "PowerBB" - God bless you  - you saved us both.


LOL yes bro thanks to PBB
At least that trinabol is not making me bad moody till today  :7up:

----------


## J1000

so what is everyones final opinion on this brand i have a bottle that looks the same as the legit one but mine has a blue top on it. does the color of the top make that much of a difference? could it be that different batches have different tops. 

the lot # on mine is M0405186 exp 01-jun-2008

does anyone have the same thing?

----------


## ajfina

> so what is everyones final opinion on this brand i have a bottle that looks the same as the legit one but mine has a blue top on it. does the color of the top make that much of a difference? could it be that different batches have different tops. 
> 
> the lot # on mine is M0405186 exp 01-jun-2008
> 
> does anyone have the same thing?


Post a pic bro to see it

----------

